# Badass shellies



## Jordan Botha (Feb 1, 2015)

Hello all
I was wondering what shellies you guys would recommend for a 40 gal? My fish guy said that he recommends "multies, brevis, dickfeldi,probably with compressiceps goldhead kasanga even possibly with caudopunctatus if I swap some fish out. That stocking list seem okay? A little bit crowded for me.
Thanks in advance
Jordan.


----------



## Pope (Jul 29, 2014)

Sounds crowded. I have 5 brevis, 2 dickfeldi and 2 calvus in my 55. It is working well and the brevis are spawning.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the 40G?


----------



## Jordan Botha (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm not home right now but I think it's like 120cm long 90cm high and 40cm wide


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

N. boulengeri is a BA Shellie! They have nice teeth! Camo Rambo!


----------



## Jordan Botha (Feb 1, 2015)

They look sort of like the brevis Shellie. I like the look of them l, the true "badass" look and the "I'm in charge" look!!hehehehe , is that your pair?


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

Jordan Botha said:


> They look sort of like the brevis Shellie. I like the look of them l, the true "badass" look and the "I'm in charge" look!!hehehehe , is that your pair?


Those are some I had a few years back. I read a few articles that said they formed pairs but mine practiced harem polygamy! I had 1 male that had 3 females with spawns at the same time. What was even more impressive was that each spawn had over 100 little ones! There was nothing but clouds of fry in the 80 gallon tank I had them in.


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

Take a look at the link below from the CF Profile Section. If you look real close you can see those fangs!

Link >>> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1762

There is actually a close up if you go to the 3rd picture and you can really see them!!!


----------



## Jordan Botha (Feb 1, 2015)

How often are the able to breed? Looking for Shellie's to supply my lfs. At first I was thinking dickfeldi but these seem nice


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

Jordan Botha said:


> How often are the able to breed? Looking for Shellie's to supply my lfs. At first I was thinking dickfeldi but these seem nice


There are a lot of factors/variables here but if everything was going good they would probably breed about every 4 weeks between the months of March to November. I would say about 8 or 9 spawns per year per female.


----------



## Jordan Botha (Feb 1, 2015)

Hmm not too bad, do you keep any BA shellies?


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

Jordan Botha said:


> Hmm not too bad, do you keep any BA shellies?


The only Shellie I'm keeping now is N. similis and I have a ton!!!


----------



## Jordan Botha (Feb 1, 2015)

Very nice! I like their stripes and their big eyes, never heard of them before , are they rare?


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

Jordan Botha said:


> Very nice! I like their stripes and their big eyes, never heard of them before , are they rare?


As far as rare goes that depends who you ask, there rarer than most and I rarely seem them available for sale. That said I've flooded my local club with a few hundred! LOL!

I think all freshwater fish are rare considering that all of the water in the world is only 2.5% fresh.

Here is a link for the CF Profiles for Shell Dwellers >>> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/c ... php?cat=14


----------



## Jordan Botha (Feb 1, 2015)

Hehe true true but to be fair freshwater is better than saltwater IMO  what is the rarest shellie that you know of ?


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

Jordan Botha said:


> Hehe true true but to be fair freshwater is better than saltwater IMO  what is the rarest shellie that you know of ?


The rarest would be hard to say but the only one I see commonly available is Multi's.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Jordan Botha said:


> Hehe true true but to be fair freshwater is better than saltwater IMO  what is the rarest shellie that you know of ?


What the most important is the whether you like them, regardless they're rare or not.


----------



## ACC in NC (Dec 27, 2003)

Als49 said:


> Jordan Botha said:
> 
> 
> > Hehe true true but to be fair freshwater is better than saltwater IMO  what is the rarest shellie that you know of ?
> ...


Pick one you don't like! I've had quite a few and can't think of one I didn't like!


----------

